# teni / tenis (género y forma del singular)



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Otra pregunta, muy sencilla: *¿cuál es el género de la palabra 'tenis' en sus países?* También me gustaría saber si en sus países existe una diferenciación entre el singular y el plural. Me refiero, claro, a las zapatillas deportivas. En *Costa Rica*, *es voz femenina: **'las tenis'**, y tiene singular: **'teni'*.

Muchas gracias.


swift


----------



## cacarulo

En mi país, el único tenis que conocemos es el tenis, es decir, el deporte. Las zapatillas son eso, zapatillas.


----------



## Csalrais

Por aquí es voz masculina (los tenis) y plural y singular son iguales (el/un tenis).

Hablo de Tenerife, creo que en Gran Canaria son playeras.


----------



## mirx

En México es masculino. El singular no es muy frecuente (teni) pero tampoco inexistente.

Un tenis rojo.
Unos tenis rojos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Málaga, Andalucía.
Los tenis ( las zapatillas). 
Si uno pierde una zapatilla, ha perdido *un tenis*.

Convive con zapatillas. Tenis es la palabra tradicional, pero cada vez se oye más zapatillas.

Csalrais, efectivamente en Gran Canaria tradicionalmente son playeras, pero al igual que en Málaga, cada vez se oye más zapatillas.


----------



## jorgema

En mi país no se usa la palabra tenis para referirse al calzado deportivo, sino *zapatillas*. De lo que escucho por acá, casi todo usos mexicanos, siempre he tenido la impresión de que _tenis _era masculino (_los tenis_).


----------



## dexterciyo

Csalrais said:


> Por aquí es voz masculina (los tenis) y plural y singular son iguales (el/un tenis).
> 
> Hablo de Tenerife, creo que en Gran Canaria son playeras.


 


PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Csalrais, efectivamente en Gran Canaria tradicionalmente son playeras, pero al igual que en Málaga, cada vez se oye más zapatillas.



_Zapatillas_ hace referencia al calzado de estar por casa o al usado para ir a la playa.


----------



## Aviador

cacarulo said:


> En mi país, el único tenis que conocemos es el tenis, es decir, el deporte. Las zapatillas con eso, zapatillas.


Lo mismo en Chile. Aquí _tenis_ es sólo el nombre del deporte. El calzado deportivo se llama _zapatilla_.

Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

swift said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Otra pregunta, muy sencilla: *¿cuál es el género de la palabra 'tenis' en sus países?* También me gustaría saber si en sus países existe una diferenciación entre el singular y el plural. Me refiero, claro a las zapatillas deportivas. En *Costa Rica*, *es voz femenina: **'las tenis'**, y tiene singular: **'teni'*.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> swift



Ahora sí lo comprendo: Un teni + un teni = dos tenis.

Ahora en serio: como dijo Pablo de Soto tenis convive con zapatillas en este pais y a menos que otro colombiano lo diga, "teni" no se usa; se usa "tenis" tanto para el singular como para el plural.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> En mi país, el único tenis que conocemos es *el tenis*, es decir, *el deporte*. Las zapatillas son eso, zapatillas.


Concuerdo con *cacarulo*, pero limito mi conocimiento del uso a la zona rioplatense.


----------



## swift

Probablemente se trate de un costarriqueñismo entonces. Puedo agregar que los nicaragüenses que viven en Costa Rica también usan "tenis" como palabra femenina; lo que no recuerdo es si usan el singular "teni". De todas formas, no puedo asegurar nada respecto de los otros países centroamericanos porque nunca hablé de tenis estando en esos lugares. 

Un saludo y mi agradecimiento para todos.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela, _tenis _para referirse al zapato de hacer deporte se entiende, se usa siempre en plural y es masculino, pero no es de uso común (se prefiere el más largo: _zapatos de goma_). 

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Monickv76

Hola swift,
Como compatriota te comento que yo también uso el femenino al hablar del calzado, y el masculino al hablar del deporte; pero siempre lo uso en plural. Creo que el singular para el calzado, es algo que se escucha en las zonas rurales del país más que todo. Personalmente, lo he escuchado en personas con un nivel educativo inferior a la norma o en muchachos de escuela o colegio.
En cuanto al género, me parece que solamente se usa el femenino en Costa Rica.
Saludos,


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo, y no hablo por ninguna región en particular, hablo de tenis como deporte y de zapatillas de tenis como el calzado apropiado para practicarlo. Eso sí, reconozco que no soy un practicante asiduo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Csalrais said:


> Por aquí es voz masculina (los tenis) y plural y singular son iguales (el/un tenis).


Por acá es igual. 

Jamás me ha tocado escuchar, en mi ciudad, un "teni".

Y, por otro lado, "zapatillas" no se usa para nada.

Un saludo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi barrio, creo yo, se entendería como calzado deportivo para jugar a ese deporte (me resultaría muy extraño si escuchara que alguien se compro unos tenis para jugar al básquet, por poner un ejemplo), plural y masculino, pero no es de uso. Championes, masculino, champión en singular. Goza de buena salud frente a "zapatilla", que se escucha en los programas de televisión de otros países, pero no ha cuajado, no es vocabulario activo, que yo sepa.
Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico:

Las tenis (femenino, plural) para denominar el calzado atlético/deportivo. "Las tenis" siempre implica un par (dos zapatos). Por lo general nunca utilizamos el singular femenino para denominar un solo zapato.

El tenis (masculino singular) se utiliza únicamente para denominar el deporte.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## merquiades

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Málaga, Andalucía.
> Los tenis ( las zapatillas).
> Si uno pierde una zapatilla, ha perdido *un tenis*.
> 
> Convive con zapatillas. Tenis es la palabra tradicional, pero cada vez se oye más zapatillas.
> 
> Csalrais, efectivamente en Gran Canaria tradicionalmente son playeras, pero al igual que en Málaga, cada vez se oye más zapatillas.



Sí, creo que zapatillas es la palabra que más he escuchado en España, pero también significa pantuflas.  Los tenis también pero menos.
Y otra palabra curiosa:  las bambas.  Ya no me acuerdo donde escuché esa palabra. Igual es una palabra que usan las chicas.  ¿La utilizáis?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

merquiades said:


> Y otra palabra curiosa:  las bambas.  Ya no me acuerdo donde escuché esa palabra. Igual es una palabra que usan las chicas.  ¿La utilizáis?



Creo que es catalana, lo que no sé es si es más de mujer que de hombre.

Y para volver al tema, añadiré que aunque por mi zona no se usa tenis, no sé porqué, me suena mucho más en femenino que en masculino.


----------



## merquiades

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Creo que es catalana, lo que no sé es si es más de mujer que de hombre.
> 
> Y para volver al tema, añadiré que aunque por mi zona no se usa tenis, no sé porqué, me suena mucho más en femenino que en masculino.



Muchas gracias, Adelaida.  Claro.  Bambas en Cataluña, zapatillas por Madrid, y tenis en el sur.  Eso explica todo. Las catalanas me han hablado de sus bambas.


----------



## Aviador

merquiades said:


> Muchas gracias, Adelaida.  Claro.  Bambas en Cataluña, zapatillas por Madrid, y tenis en el sur.  Eso explica todo. Las catalanas me han hablado de sus bambas.


Eso del catalán _bambas_ ha de ser algo "moderno" porque lo que yo conocía eran las _vambas_, con uve. ¿Es sólo mi imaginación o realmente se escribe con uve?
Aprovecho de insistir, por si alguien no ha leído las intervenciones antiguas de este hilo, que en Chile sólo se usa el término _*zapatilla*_ para el calzado deportivo que nos preocupa. _Tenis_ es aquí sólo el nombre del deporte.


----------



## KirkandRafer

merquiades said:


> Muchas gracias, Adelaida.  Claro.  Bambas en Cataluña, zapatillas por Madrid, y tenis en el sur.  Eso explica todo. Las catalanas me han hablado de sus bambas.


Bueno, es algo más complicado. No sé cómo es en otras provincias andaluzas que no sean Malaga ni cómo es en Extremadura, pero yo soy sureño, y en mi ciudad y su radio se habla de _los bambos_ o de _los deportivos_. Conforme uno se acerca a la costa se va oyendo lo de _los tenis_.


----------



## Somniuss

Interesante y más que curioso.
Tenis (masculino, plural) lo he escuchado en Madrid y también, aunque en escasas oportunidades, "deportivas" para referirse al calzado deportivo. *Voy ha comprarme unas deportivas*.
En Perú usamos la palabra zapatillas. *Voy ha comprarme unas zapatillas. Pásame esa zapatilla.*


----------



## Vampiro

cacarulo said:


> En mi país, el único tenis que conocemos es el tenis, es decir, el deporte. Las zapatillas son eso, zapatillas.


Como apuntó Aviador, en Chile es igual.


----------



## merquiades

KirkandRafer said:


> Bueno, es algo más complicado. No sé cómo es en otras provincias andaluzas que no sean Malaga ni cómo es en Extremadura, pero yo soy sureño, y en mi ciudad y su radio se habla de _los bambos_ o de _los deportivos_. Conforme uno se acerca a la costa se va oyendo lo de _los tenis_.



Ah, interesante.  ¡Las bambas y los bambos!  Si no ha cambiado dicen zapatillas en Extremadura.  Aquí tenemos una lista completa.

Aviador, no he visto la palabra escrita, aunque me parece que es con be... y como no suelen distinguir la b/v puede que alguien la escriba con uve.


----------



## macame

En mi zona lo más habitual es usar tenis, mis hijos tienen incluso "tenis de fútbol sala", pero creo que es algo local porque a unos pocos kilómetros se oye más playeras y deportivas.
Las bambas aquí son las que tienen el piso de goma más grueso.
Según el DRAE la palabra bamba viene de la marca Wamba.


> La marca Wamba nació en 1934, cuando a los italianos de la Pirelli, que llevaban en su fábrica de Vilanova i la Geltrú desde 1902 fabricando neumáticos, mangueras y hasta condones, se les ocurrió empezar a fabricar zapatillas de lona con suela de caucho. De hecho, hubo una época en la que la marca era Wamba Pirelli. En la actualidad, Calzados Victoria y Calzados Wamba comercian juntas como Calzados Nuevo Milenio S.L. (aunque conservan nombres, colecciones y logotipos independientes), son líderes del sector en España y tienen su sede y su fábrica en Calahorra (La Rioja).


----------



## jorgema

Justo hoy mirando un programa deportivo con comentaristas mexicanos uno de ellos dijo 'el teni', para referirse a uno de los zapatos deportivos que usaba el basquetbolista Marc Gasols (durante un partido, el jugador perdió una zapatilla y luego trato de usarla para quitarle el balón a un rival). Me llamó la atención el singular *teni*.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aviador said:


> Eso del catalán _bambas_ ha de ser algo "moderno" porque lo que yo conocía eran las _vambas_, con uve. ¿Es sólo mi imaginación o realmente se escribe con uve?



No es tu imaginación, _amic_ Aviador: en catalán es con uve. Se usa desde que yo era un crío, por lo menos. Pero en español siempre lo escribo con be, aunque la entrada del DRAE habla sólo de playeras o zapatillas de lona. Para mí las zapatillas de tenis o cualquier otro calzado deportivo son simplemente *bambas*, tanto para hombre como para mujer.

Un saludo


----------



## Aviador

Lurrezko said:


> No es tu imaginación, _amic_ Aviador: en catalán es con uve. Se usa desde que yo era un crío, por lo menos. Pero en español siempre lo escribo con be, aunque la entrada del DRAE habla sólo de playeras o zapatillas de lona. Para mí las zapatillas de tenis o cualquier otro calzado deportivo son simplemente *bambas*, tanto para hombre como para mujer.
> 
> Un saludo


_Gracies, mon estimat_ Lurrezko.
Como informé en mis intervenciones anteriores, en Chile se dice sólo _zapatillas_ normalmente. Sin embargo, he también oído aquí _zapatillas deportivas_, lo que me parece raro porque, que yo sepa, no existen aquí otras _zapatillas_ que no sean las deportivas.


----------



## Pinairun

Esta consulta sobre el uso de _tenis _y su singular, _teni_, me ha traído a la memoria, por su semejanza,  algo que en alguna ocasión he oído por aquí: _clin, _ como singular de clínex (kleenex). _¿Tienes un clin, por favor?

_Y volviendo al tipo de calzado deportivo que nos ocupa, aquí se conoce por el genérico _zapatillas... _de tenis, para correr, de gimnasia, etc.


----------



## Ludaico

Cuando fui al Instituto (10-16 años de edad) teníamos una asignatura que se llamaba "Educación Física" (llamada popularmente "Gimnasia"). Para realizar las prácticas de esta asignatura, debíamos ir uniformados. La camiseta, el pantalón corto y las calcetas (aún no se decía "medias") eran fijos (la misma equipación que llevaba en aquel tiempo el equipo de fútbol del Real Murcia, que era la misma que la de la selección española de este deporte). Pero las zapatillas (aunque siempre azules) podían ser de la marca que cada cual escogiese (o pudiesen sus padres costear). Entre las más famosas, se encontraban "Wamba Pirelli", "La Tórtola" y "La Perdiz". Quizá debido a que era su nombre más sofisticado que el de las demás, o quizá por cualquiera otra causa que se escapa a mi entendimiento (¿eran mejores?: no me acuerdo), el hecho cierto es que las que gozaban de más fama eran las primeras que he nombrado. De ahí derivó el uso de "wambas" (y también "wambos") para referirse a estas zapatillas deportivas. (La doble uve, pronunciada como uve, y no como u). Se decía, indistintamente, "las wambas" o los "wambos", aunque el nombre de la marca fuese el de alguna de las aves susodichas.


----------



## Oxtocauxo

Erróneamente se ha dicho que en Puerto Rico se dice las tenis, cuando es de uso extendido decir los tenis, en forma masculina.
Se dice dame el tenis azul o dame el par de tenis negro.  Se puede decir los tenis del equipo de baloncesto son blancos.  En
Puerto Rico lamentablemente hay gente que tiende a decir las cosas mal y pretenden decir al mundo que asi habla
el puertorriqueño en general.   El caso mas reciente fue el error de decir al rey Felipe VI; su ''magestad'' con g, siendo su forma
correcta con la j.  Hay mucha gente que opina sin conocimiento de su lengua, me refiero a Puerto Rico y comenten barbaries.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Oxtocauxo said:


> El caso mas reciente fue el error de decir al rey Felipe VI; su ''magestad'' con g, siendo su forma
> correcta con la j.



Antes de que me borren la pregunta. ¿Me podrías decir cuál es la diferencia al decir majestad y magestad? Porque en mi país la g y la j se pronuncian igual.


----------



## Jonno

Me uno a la pregunta de Janis, y añado que quien dijo que en Puerto Rico es palabra femenina fue una de las moderadoras del foro, con muchos años de participación y mensajes a sus espaldas. Eso no hace que sea infalible, por supuesto, pero como mínimo tiene la misma credibilidad que tú.

Aprovecho para decir que aquí la forma tradicional era "playera/playeras". Luego se empezó a usar "zapatilla(s)", "deportiva(s)" o la combinación de ambas, y más recientemente (ahora, por lo visto, es más importante el nombre propio que el genérico) la marca: unas Converse, unas Nike...

Tenis no es común, aunque se entiende, pero en todo caso no se diría "teni" (con todo el respeto para los que lo usen así, pero aquí nos sonaría tan ridículo y como el "clin" que mencionaba Pinairun). Bambas se asocia con Cataluña, quien lo entienda (creo que la marca no llegó hasta aquí).


----------



## swift

Anoto un ejemplo de uso puertorriqueño, documentado en el brillante _Tesoro lexicográfico del español de Puerto Rico_ y de paso subrayo la marca gramatical en cuanto al género de la voz que nos ocupa:


> *tenis 1*
> Anglicismo · Del inglés _tennis _ · sustantivo *masculino y femenino* plural
> 
> *1.*
> 
> a. Zapatillas deportivas. Zapatos cerrados cómodos para caminar y hacer ejercicio. Anglicismo adaptado, usual. DRAE 2001, del inglés.
> _Si no tiene una camisa que considere atractiva, la pide prestada. El pantalón ha sido planchado artesanalmente; ha buscado la manera de brillar los zapatos o lavar los tenis; quisiera emprendarse, pero muchas veces los guardias no se lo permiten (Picó, 1994)_
> 
> *FUENTES* · Morales de Walters Amparo, _Diccionario de anglicismos actuales._ Cataño, P.R.: Ediciones SM, 2009.
> 
> Tesoro lexicográfico del español de Puerto Rico | tenis.


----------

